

Show HN: Turbo – Facebook App Helping Churches Be Relevant via Social Media - gmartay
http://www.helps2.com/turbo/

======
gmartay
Could you all check this app out and tell me what you think?

Social media group Helps2 is introducing a new Facebook application called
Turbo that is created to help churches, ministries, and faith-filled
communities become relevant in the sphere of social media as if they had a
full-time staff person doing it. An inexpensive alternative to hiring a social
media manager and instead of a ministry constantly scouring the internet for
engaging content, Turbo does it for them with hired professional writers that
constantly create original, godly content to be posted. All of Turbo’s content
is exclusive, meaning that users can expect to see no other church or ministry
in their area with the same Facebook content. With many different content
types, or as Turbo calls them -- channels, the Church as a whole no longer has
to be out of the ongoing conversations on social media. Turbo is the tool that
is making the Church relevant again in the sphere of social media that is
influencing the world daily. I believe your readers would find it interesting
to know that this app is available to them.

Potential users can visit www.helps2.com/turbo to be the first to snag the
content they desire in their area code. Because each channel of content Turbo
offers is only allowed to be in one area code at a time, content is limited to
those who purchase the channel first.

